# Hingeback nesting question



## CJSTorts (Jul 22, 2011)

It has been 31 days since I caught Scoot and Bug (could not see if it was successful), and I have seen them two other times since then. Scoot is not showing any increased activity or pacing yet. She had a drop in weight a few weeks ago but has now gained it back. I thought a couple times I found a nest but they were remnants of old mole tracks. 

About how deep do hingebacks usually make their nest so I know how deep to look? Also would I be able to palpate the eggs at all, when she extends her back legs?


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't think too hard about it.......Having them court and copulate is common place, getting Eggs from them is another story altogether.......They will only nest in the right substrate, I can tell you that much......


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 22, 2011)

EricIvins said:


> They will only nest in the right substrate, I can tell you that much......



What have you found to be the best substrate?


----------



## Kristina (Jul 22, 2011)

Both times mine have laid, it has been in cypress mulch, and the nest was very shallow.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 22, 2011)

Great Kristina, thanks so much. I have some cypress mulch I have been debating putting in there, I will put it in today.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 22, 2011)

My female always did what I would call a normal nest, about 3 to 4 inches deep.
Don't really think it would be possible to palpate a hingeback, never mind the danger to the finger. 
How big is your pair?

Danny


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 22, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> My female always did what I would call a normal nest, about 3 to 4 inches deep.
> Don't really think it would be possible to palpate a hingeback, never mind the danger to the finger.
> How big is your pair?
> 
> Danny


 It is posssible to palpate ova in kinixys, three of four times my female was gravid this year I could feel the ova.
Cypress mulch works well for laying.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 22, 2011)

Scoot (female) is about 6.75 inches and about 750g, Bug (male) is about 7.25 inches and about 980g.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 22, 2011)

Definately big enough to both get the job done.  My female did pace, but only a day or two before she laid. It was never long and protracted, the signs of being gravid. So pretty easy to miss (just ask Kristina ) if your not with them at the right times of the day. Oh my female laid in the mornings.

Danny


----------



## Kristina (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah Danny 

One of these days I'll manage NOT to destroy the dang eggs  Been keeping a close eye on them for sure!


----------



## Weldd (Jul 22, 2011)

I use cypress mulch/topsoil mix. Pretty much 1:1 mix. Nests are fairly shallow - 3 or 4 inches - roughly 1/2 the length of the female. I have to admit that the females behavior was not all that outside of normal shortly before laying. Pretty much business as usual...


----------

